# Judiada típica de mezclar a hembra Blanca con Negro



## Evolucionista (11 May 2021)

Si los Judíos se creen que haciéndonos tragar a la fuerza con Negros juntándolos con hembras Blancas nos vamos a volver más tolerantes y antirracistas lo que realmente consiguen es lo contrario. A las mayoría de las mujeres, traidoras por naturaleza, no les hace falta esa repugnante propaganda que atenta gravemente contra las leyes de la especiación. En este videoclip, en un entorno de decorado frío casi glacial de donde venimos los Blancos, ponen a la cantante Blanca con un Negro haciendo un baile simiesco con pelos quemados alrededor de ella y abrazándola con fuerza por detrás con la clara intención de destruir nuestra identidad de grupo racial. Continuamente hacen lo mismo en Netflix y cadenas de televisión y carteles "antirracistas". Fijaos que nunca mezclan a hembra Blanca con varón Amarillo. ¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## tocafa (11 May 2021)

Fijaos en muchísimos anuncios (no sólo de EEUU) en los que siempre aparece un niga (generalmente mayor) con una mujer blanca muy joven (casi adolescente) rubia en la mayoría de las ocasiones y tez muy blanca.
Es muy raro anuncios de mujeres nigas con hombres blancos y por supuesto nunca verás un anuncio de una niga (o un niga) con un judío o judía. Nunca.


----------



## Mr. Frost (11 May 2021)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Si los Judíos se creen que haciéndonos tragar a la fuerza con Negros juntándolos con hembras Blancas nos vamos a volver más tolerantes y antirracistas lo que realmente consiguen es lo contrario. A las mayoría de las mujeres, traidoras por naturaleza, no les hace falta esa repugnante propaganda que atenta gravemente contra las leyes de la especiación. En este videoclip, en un entorno de decorado frío casi glacial de donde venimos los Blancos, ponen a la cantante Blanca con un Negro haciendo un baile simiesco con pelos quemados alrededor de ella y abrazándola con fuerza por detrás con la clara intención de destruir nuestra identidad de grupo racial. Continuamente hacen lo mismo en Netflix y cadenas de televisión y carteles "antirracistas". Fijaos que nunca mezclan a hembra Blanca con varón Amarillo. ¿Qué pensáis?



Muy buena la mierda que tomas.


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 May 2021)

Sí, exactamente lo que decís. Es algo que he venido observando de un tiempo a esta parte. La inmensa mayoría de anuncios protagonizados por negros también. Van con todo. Yo creo que el combo mujer blanca- hombre nigga es el que predomina precisamente por la facilidad con la que engañan a las mujeres para que mesticen con ellos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 May 2021)

Blanco con asiática se ve poquísimas veces, precisamente porque es el tipo de mestizaje que ellos no buscan. Mezclar a blancos con negros nos degrada étnicamente, de ahí que sea lo que mayoritariamente muestran.


----------



## frankie83 (11 May 2021)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Sí, exactamente lo que decís. Es algo que he venido observando de un tiempo a esta parte. La inmensa mayoría de anuncios protagonizados por negros también. Van con todo. Yo creo que el combo mujer blanca- hombre nigga es el que predomina precisamente por la facilidad con la que engañan a las mujeres para que mesticen con ellos.



no veo yo que ni a los hombre nos gusten las negras, ni a las mujeres especialmente los negros (si bien alguna hay), parece más todo un montaje para que no haya estallidos sociales, o cosas por el estilo, para que vayamos aceptando las ordas de inmis, no sé


----------



## Uritorco (11 May 2021)

La cosa viene de antiguo. Si le echáis un vistazo a este libro publicado hace veinte años, veréis que la mayoría de los guionistas y directores de esas producciones cinematográficas que rápidamente alcanzan el mayor éxito en las pantallas y que han modelado la conciencia de varias generaciones, pertenecen casualmente al "pueblo elegido".


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 May 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> no veo yo que ni a los hombre nos gusten las negras, ni a las mujeres especialmente los negros (si bien alguna hay), parece más todo un montaje para que no haya estallidos sociales, o cosas por el estilo, para que vayamos aceptando las ordas de inmis, no sé



Uno de los objetivos es precisamente ese, la aceptación de inmis. Los mensajes pro-inmis son habituales. Pero no dudo que exista ese interés por hacer calar el mensaje del mestizaje.


----------



## Tzadik (11 May 2021)

Los judios son nueatros hermanos, adoramos al mismo Dios.

Tu te refieres a la masoneria cabalista, los del cabal que proceden de Turquía y se hacen pasar por judios para confindiros


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (11 May 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> La cosa viene de antiguo. Si le echáis un vistazo a este libro publicado hace veinte años, veréis que la mayoría de los guionistas y directores de esas producciones cinematográficas que rápidamente alcanzan el mayor éxito en las pantallas y que han modelado la conciencia de varias generaciones, pertenecen casualmente al "pueblo elegido".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 655551



bram stoker, sin ir más lejos, transformó a un honorable y heroico Vlad Tepes en un monstruo chupasangre


----------



## snoopi (11 May 2021)

el problema es que te venden esto y luego la gente se encuentra con esto y claro, no es lo mismo la tele a la realidad


----------



## WN62 (11 May 2021)




----------



## megadeth (12 May 2021)

Es muy fácil comprobarlo con un simple ejercicio en Google de no más de 1 minuto;

Poned en Google, en la pestaña de imágenes, lo siguiente de forma consecutiva:

- Happy black woman
- Happy asian woman
- Happy White woman

Comparad las fotos y disfrutad de NWO antiblanco en vena.


----------



## gabrielo (12 May 2021)

Tzadik dijo:


> Los judios son nueatros hermanos, adoramos al mismo Dios.
> 
> Tu te refieres a la masoneria cabalista, los del cabal que proceden de Turquía y se hacen pasar por judios para confindiros



la propaganda en contra de los judíos en España es bestial desde hace muchos no se como seria en tiempos de franco porque nací en 1971 pero con Felipe González en la tele ya les ponía de malísimos y los palestinos de buenísimos.

esta claro que tienen un panorama muy difícil tener a un porcentaje muy alto de los palestinos que les quieren asesinar debe ser horrible ,eso no quiere decir que haya palestinos sufriendo injustamente ,pero si el estado isrraeli se achica los terroristas que hay bastantes se embalentonan.


----------



## CARTEROREAL (12 May 2021)

pues no entiendo porque hacen esto nuestros hermanos mayores


----------



## Abrojo (12 May 2021)




----------



## Tae-suk (12 May 2021)

Sé que no es fácil luchar contra el imperio del mal, pero lo que no podemos es quedarnos de brazos cruzados. Empieza por lo más fácil: NI UN EURO de tu dinero a aquellas empresas que hagan publicidad "racial", vendiéndonos el combo blanca-negro.

Pero así de claro: NI UN EURO en comprar ningún producto o servicio de estas empresas, salvo que sea absolutamente inevitable. Que nadie lo dude: si empiezan a notarlo en sus balances, cambiarán su publicidad.


----------



## Evolucionista (13 May 2021)

La civilización está en el vientre de las mujeres. Una Blanca es libre de parir Negros si ésta pare en África. Pero debe ser expulsada de la civilización Blanca junto a sus híbridos antievolutivos a África. Las mujeres Blancas no tienen derecho de aniquilar a la especie Blanca fornicando con subhumanos.


----------



## Evolucionista (13 May 2021)

El genocidio racial está prohibido por la ONU desde sus orígenes, aunque solo lo respetan cuando se trata de razas que no son Blancas.

La civilización europea ha sido construida por Blancos. Cualquiera es libre de copular y reproducirse con quien quiera. Pero si no es de su propia raza autóctona, especialmente si su pareja es de una especie arcaica y geográficamente lejana, tiene el deber de abandonar Europa y migrar con su pareja y crías híbridas al país de origen de su cónyugue. En el caso de una mujer sapiens Blanca con varón erectus Negro esta debe parir en suelo africano, no en suelo europeo. Su libertad no puede pasar por encima del derecho de los Blancos autóctonos de existir y conservar su propia genética con la que hemos podido crear la civilización europea. Los negros con una especie primitiva genéticamente prisionera del Paleolítico Inferior. Mezclar su genética paleolítica con la genética sapiens sapiens europea provoca retroceso evolutivo. ¿Tiene derecho una mujer Blanca u hombre Blanco a emparejarse en suelo europeo con homo erectus africanos y mezclar los genes primitivos de sus hijos híbridos con la estirpe europea contribuyendo así a rebajar el cociente intelectual promedio de Europa y elevando la agresividad producto de cerebros cada vez menos complejos y de comportamiento infantil e irascible?

Como ves, no solo es la libertad de fornicar. Fornicar implica responsabilidades familiares y raciales evolutivas. La raza se gesta en el vientre de las mujeres. Y ellas, si quieren la misma libertad que los hombres y dejar de ser trofeos de guerra, deberían ser suficientemente responsables. Pero no comportarse como meras fornicadoras animales a las que solo les guía sus instintos primarios primitivos y el "empoderamiento" analfabeto.


----------



## Evolucionista (13 May 2021)

Yo creo que eres tú al que no le va bien la "vida amorosa" con las hembras de tu propia raza que necesitas recurrir a las de otras razas. Los que solo desprecian los argumentos de sus interlocutores diciendo cosas como "lo que estás diciendo es, como mínimo, una monumental chorrada" sin explicar por qué, sois los cortos de mente o los semianalfabetos que solo respondéis a los instintos primarios primitivos sin filtrar por los Lóbulos Prefrontales.


----------



## Evolucionista (13 May 2021)

Por incultura en biología, confundes xenofobia con racialismo. Deberías dar una ojeada a las leyes de la especiación de la Naturaleza. Te darás cuenta que la Naturaleza es especista y racialista. Y que el mal llamado racismo no es más que una herramienta evolutiva natural primitiva pero todavía necesaria principalmente entre las razas más primitivas, que contribuye a la diversidad y perfeccionamiento genético.

Incluso los peces de una pecera solo nadan en grupo con los de su misma raza ignorando a los otros grupos de otras razas, incluso aunque sean de la misma especie o subespecie. En todos los animales de la Tierra ocurre lo mismo. Y ninguno de los animales tiene ni idea de quién es Adolf Hitler.


----------



## Señormerigueder (14 May 2021)

Springfield y todas las marcas de ropa. Pero no solo ropa, perfumes, electrodomésticos, coches, etc., etc.
Parece ser que el creador de la publicidad piensa que en España la mitad de la población es africana, dados los porcentajes. Va en la línea el último cartel publicitario que me llamó la atención, tenía un africano, un blanco y dos chicas blancas. Algún forero a comentado que están creando una conciencia justamente contraria a lo que pretenden, curioso y cierto.


----------



## Señormerigueder (14 May 2021)

Parece ser que se está bebiendo el oraldine.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 May 2021)

Las televisiones son el equivalente a las mezquitas en los países musulmanes , pero son mucho más eficientes a la hora de inculcar ideología masónica. 






SOMOS MASONES. Ya no somos católicos , ni musulmanes , ni budistas , ni hinduistas ni el confucionismo laico en China . Los enemigos de Franco han tri


Es evidente que España ya no es un país católico . Las iglesias están vacías y no se volverán a llenar ni para las bodas , que era la única ocasión en que la mayoría de la gente joven pisaba una iglesia. En España ya nadie cree en la doctrina católica , ni siquiera las viejas que no se quieren...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Espartano27 (14 May 2021)

Anuncio de negro con blanca+ cuckold blanquito


Publicidad subliminal antiblanca. El negro follandose a la blanca con el cuckold del blanquito al lado.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Topacio (14 May 2021)

Mismamente en un anuncio de Durex,otro de hipotecas, otro de una plataforma de streaming pusieron a un blanco con una negra(y estos con hijos). En mi entorno(ciudad pequeña-mediana) se veían parejas de negros y blancas, pero ahora se ven cada vez más las de blancos y negras.
Nos quieren mezclar a todos, no solo aparejar a las mujeres, aunque es verdad que a los hombres nos machacan más las reformas,leyes, el cambio que va teniendo la sociedad,etc.


----------



## Uritorco (14 May 2021)

Quien no se ha emocionado viendo la lacrimógena miniserie "antirracista" (es decir, antiblanca), Raíces, producida en 1972 por la cadena de televisión estadounidense ABC. Fue estrenada en España en 1979. Pues bien, estos son los caballeros responsables de modelar nuestras conciencias a los malvados blanquitos que merecen ser "reeducados":

La serie fue dirigida por Marvin J. Chomsky, John Erman, David Greene y Gilbert Moses. Fue producida por Stan Margulies y David L. Wolper fue su productor ejecutivo. La partitura fue compuesta por Gerald Fried. Todos del "pueblo elegido". Lo mismo que los jefes de la ABC, Fred Silverman y Barry Diller.


----------



## lucasgrijander (14 May 2021)

Hay un canal de Telegram dedicado exactamente a esto. Todos los días sacan ejemplos de publicidad, series, películas, etc., donde aparece un moreno y una blanca. Hay miles.

Se llama *Interracial BMWF ads & media compilation*. 

No me deja poner el link, pero por el nombre se encuentra.


----------



## frenlib (14 May 2021)

Una blanca que se mete con un negro pierda humanidad, no la diferencio de una persona zoofílica, para mi no es mas que una basura humana.


----------



## Uritorco (14 May 2021)




----------



## Lester_33 (14 May 2021)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Hay un canal de Telegram dedicado exactamente a esto. Todos los días sacan ejemplos de publicidad, series, películas, etc., donde aparece un moreno y una blanca. Hay miles.
> 
> Se llama *Interracial BMWF ads & media compilation*.
> 
> No me deja poner el link, pero por el nombre se encuentra.



No me aparece nada por ese nombre. 
Uso el buscador normal de la parte superior y en cuanto llevo escrito ”interr" me dice ”sin resultados”.
Tampoco aparece nada poniendo "BMWF” o escribiendo el nombre completo.
Es cierto que busca en Chats, Media, Enlaces, Archivos, Música y Voz.
¿Existe alguna forma de buscar canales de forma específica?
Estoy suscrito a algunos pero siempre los encontré buscando así.
¿Alguna idea?


----------



## lucasgrijander (14 May 2021)

Lester_33 dijo:


> No me aparece nada por ese nombre.
> Uso el buscador normal de la parte superior y en cuanto llevo escrito ”interr" me dice ”sin resultados”.
> Tampoco aparece nada poniendo "BMWF” o escribiendo el nombre completo.
> Es cierto que busca en Chats, Media, Enlaces, Archivos, Música y Voz.
> ...




A ver si me deja poner el link ahora:









Interracial BMWF ads & media compilation


Interracial BMWF (Black Male - White Female) couples that everyday are more common to find in adverstiments, films and mass media. This is a politically neutral and non-ideological channel. [For submissions, contact @RightW0rks or join the chat]




t.me


----------



## LuisZarzal (14 May 2021)

megadeth dijo:


> Es muy fácil comprobarlo con un simple ejercicio en Google de no más de 1 minuto;
> 
> Poned en Google, en la pestaña de imágenes, lo siguiente de forma consecutiva:
> 
> ...



No uses google






Happy White woman at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (16 May 2021)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Sí, exactamente lo que decís. Es algo que he venido observando de un tiempo a esta parte. La inmensa mayoría de anuncios protagonizados por negros también. Van con todo. Yo creo que el combo mujer blanca- hombre nigga es el que predomina precisamente por la facilidad con la que engañan a las mujeres para que mesticen con ellos.




Y ellas encantadas (que alguien lo explique) 

No entiendo el "glamour" ni el beneficio de liarse con un individuo de esas caracteristicas, ademas de que quedas marcada para siempre y si tienes crias, mas


----------



## Langlais (16 May 2021)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> Y ellas encantadas (que alguien lo explique)
> 
> No entiendo el "glamour" ni el beneficio de liarse con un individuo de esas caracteristicas, ademas de que quedas marcada para siempre y si tienes crias, mas



El microquimerismo es ignorado por las masas.
De ahí que a la mayoría nos dé asco una mujer que se haya acostado con muchos hombres.
Y es una reacción irracional pero presente en nosotros por mucho que se quiera ocultar.


----------



## uberales (16 May 2021)

tocafa dijo:


> Fijaos en muchísimos anuncios (no sólo de EEUU) en los que siempre aparece un niga (generalmente mayor) con una mujer blanca muy joven (casi adolescente) rubia en la mayoría de las ocasiones y tez muy blanca.
> Es muy raro anuncios de mujeres nigas con hombres blancos y por supuesto nunca verás un anuncio de una niga (o un niga) con un judío o judía. Nunca.



Cierto, es como si el negro mayor fuera la imagen de la experiencia de un padre que protege a su hija rubita. Sí algo muy normal, excepto para Mendel.


----------



## 917 (16 May 2021)

Estupideces de calibre semejante solo se vez en este Foro frikifacha, conspiranoico y supremacista.


----------



## Jose (16 May 2021)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> Springfield y todas las marcas de ropa. Pero no solo ropa, perfumes, electrodomésticos, coches, etc., etc.
> Parece ser que el creador de la publicidad piensa que en España la mitad de la población es africana, dados los porcentajes. Va en la línea el último cartel publicitario que me llamó la atención, tenía un africano, un blanco y dos chicas blancas. Algún forero a comentado que están creando una conciencia justamente contraria a lo que pretenden, curioso y cierto.



Ropa de negros...


----------



## Berrón (17 May 2021)

Siglos llevan en Estados Unidos y se siguen sin mezclar con ellos.


----------



## Uritorco (17 May 2021)




----------



## sisar_vidal (29 May 2021)

Menudo tiro en la cabeza tienes


----------



## Evolucionista (29 May 2021)

Langlais dijo:


> El microquimerismo es ignorado por las masas.
> De ahí que a la mayoría nos dé asco una mujer que se haya acostado con muchos hombres.
> Y es una reacción irracional pero presente en nosotros por mucho que se quiera ocultar.



Ese tipo de microquimerismo se llama telegonia. Tenemos conocimiento de ello desde los antiguos griegos. Significa, para los que no lo sepan, que cuando una mujer se queda embarazada, el feto está compuesto mayoritariamente por los genes del padre que la ha fecundado. Pero también contendrá algunos genes de todos los hombres con los que se acostó, pariendo así a un niño o niña Frankestein con varios padres. 

Sin embargo, la telegonia no se produce en los hombres. Solo en las mujeres. De ahí la importancia histórica en todas las razas y culturas de que la mujer llegue virgen al matrimonio para favorecer la especialización genética de los diferentes linajes.

Les guste o no a las neofenistas, hombres y mujeres no tenemos los mismos derechos sexuales.


----------



## Evolucionista (29 May 2021)

Berrón dijo:


> Siglos llevan en Estados Unidos y se siguen sin mezclar con ellos.



Muy cierto: vi un gran estudio de población que se hizo hace algunos años en EE.UU. y se vio que la hibridación con Negros es de solo del 0,7%, si no recuerdo mal. Menos del 1%, seguro. Y todo a pesar de la continua propaganda liberal-marxistoide. 

Los esañoles, a pesar de haber sido invadidos y esclavizados por los Moros durante 8 siglos, los estudios genéticos de población indican que solo tenemos un 2% de genes bereberes.

Es decir, que las fuerzas naturales de la especiación son mucho más fuertes que las fuerzas de ingeniería social.


----------



## sisar_vidal (30 May 2021)

Que no, son libegales ya sabes la mano invisible


----------



## sisar_vidal (30 May 2021)

No he dicho deberían en ningún momento, :S

Es jerga, forma de hablar, si lo prefieres, te lo arreglo perdona.

Que vacuna de Astrazenecs en el cuello tienes.


----------



## sisar_vidal (30 May 2021)

Joder los libegales, no les gusta que hablemos de vacunar por su bien ya sabéis.

Como se ofenden oiga!


----------



## Segismunda (30 May 2021)

Y qué coño tendrán que ver los judíos y su legítimo Estado de Israel.


----------



## RayoSombrio (30 May 2021)

Es el morbo. Habrá que ver lo que dura la parejita en cuestión. En mis tiempos de instituto, otra blanca local se zumbaba a un negro de la clase. Se pasaban las horas besuqueándose al fondo de la clase, me ponía de los nervios. Creo que lo acabaron dejando.


----------



## SuperMariano (8 Jun 2021)

Pero si estás llorando tío


----------



## basura_inmunda (8 Jun 2021)

Rasista


----------



## el ruinas II (8 Jun 2021)

en cuba , cada vez que un blanco le hace un hijo a una negra/mulata/cuarterona dicen que mejora la raza. y que un negro/mulato deje embarazada a una blanca dicen que empeora la raza, por eso los narigudos quieren normalizar que los negros enmarronen la raza blanca que es la que odian esos hijos de puta.


----------



## Matgiber11 (9 Jun 2021)

Si judiada, tu lo que eres es subnormal


----------



## Uritorco (9 Jun 2021)

No sigais con este hilo, por favor. Pongamos algo alegre. Por cierto, ¿que pasó con el hilo de memes contra el globalismo antiblanco? ¿Ha desaparecido?


----------



## sorosgay (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## Sandy Ravage (9 Jun 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> no veo yo que ni a los hombre nos gusten las negras, ni a las mujeres especialmente los negros (si bien alguna hay), parece más todo un montaje para que no haya estallidos sociales, o cosas por el estilo, para que vayamos aceptando las ordas de inmis, no sé



Es todo un espectáculo.
Como lo del BLM. Montan 4 o 5 pollos simultáneos, con conexiones de los medios, repeticiones en bucle durante horas, días, y te hacen creer que es algo masivo, generalizado, y te hace cuestionarte si estás posicionado en la "opción" correcta, o te arrincona mentalmente para que no seas capaz de expresar tu opinión por miedo al estigma social.


----------



## sorosgay (9 Jun 2021)

Las vidas de los negros ¿son importantes en Israel?


----------



## Lammero (9 Jun 2021)

Tzadik dijo:


> Los judios son nueatros hermanos, adoramos al mismo Dios.
> 
> Tu te refieres a la masoneria cabalista, los del cabal que proceden de Turquía y se hacen pasar por judios para confindiros











Página #2









Why traffic in storybook depictions?


On March 27, 1963 Cardinal Bea HIMSELF met with Rabbis Marc Tanenbaum and Abraham Heschel, representatives of the 'American' 'Jewish' Commit...




mauricepinay.blogspot.com


----------



## Redwill (28 Jun 2021)

Hembra blanca...


----------



## Abrojo (28 Jun 2021)

nos reuniremos en el infierno con los europeos indígenas cuando los reemplazaron los yamnaya de la estepa pontico-caspia


----------



## Alcs92 (28 Jun 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> el problema es que te venden esto y luego la gente se encuentra con esto y claro, no es lo mismo la tele a la realidad



Lo que compras por Internet vs lo que te llega


----------



## Alcs92 (28 Jun 2021)

Mira yo cuando fui a parir, tuve que estar una semana en el hospital con mi bebe y en una semana vi como cuatro moras salir del hospital con sus bebes. Que no se en cuantos años ocurrira, pero dentro de un determinado tiempo España ya no tendra españoles de pura cepa. Estara lleno de "españoles" Mohammed, Hibraim, Hakim... Entre eso y la mezcla entre blancos y negros, ver a un español con padres y abuelos españoles (españoles de verdad) sera practicamente imposible. 

Tus padres negros, tus abuelos negros, 20 generaciones ascendentes a ti negros, pero tu naces en España y ya eres español, vamos no me jodas. Por no decir que ahora reparten la nacionalidad en las tapas de los yogures...


----------



## snoopi (28 Jun 2021)

Alcs92 dijo:


> Mira yo cuando fui a parir, tuve que estar una semana en el hospital con mi bebe y en una semana vi como cuatro moras salir del hospital con sus bebes. Que no se en cuantos años ocurrira, pero dentro de un determinado tiempo España ya no tendra españoles de pura cepa. Estara lleno de "españoles" Mohammed, Hibraim, Hakim... Entre eso y la mezcla entre blancos y negros, ver a un español con padres y abuelos españoles (españoles de verdad) sera practicamente imposible.
> 
> Tus padres negros, tus abuelos negros, 20 generaciones ascendentes a ti negros, pero tu naces en España y ya eres español, vamos no me jodas. Por no decir que ahora reparten la nacionalidad en las tapas de los yogures...



No llegara ese dia, por que aqui vienen a que se les mantenga. PAra vivir igual que en sus paises, se quedaran en ellos. 

llegara un limite, para mi ya se ha llegado, en el que es imposible mantenerlos a todos.


----------



## Neutral acicalado (21 Jul 2021)




----------



## Clon de clon (8 Ago 2021)




----------



## Clon de clon (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## sisar_vidal (19 Sep 2021)

Repugnante y asqueroso.


----------



## Clon de clon (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## sisar_vidal (19 Sep 2021)

Clon de clon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 780197



no cuela, Nigro con un ordenador.


No cuela


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Sep 2021)

Clon de clon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 780195



Están en TODAS partes. Y esto es porque al NWO le interesa por algún motivo. Supongo que los quieren bien crecidos, creyendo que son algo en occidente.


----------



## Clon de clon (19 Sep 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> no cuela, Nigro con un ordenador.
> 
> 
> No cuela



Mi misión es simplemente poner ahí las pruebas y que cada cual juzgue como estime oportuno. Luego que si conspiraciones.


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Sep 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> no cuela, Nigro con un ordenador.
> 
> 
> No cuela



Lo habrá robado, hombre. Está esperando a venderlo.


----------



## sisar_vidal (19 Sep 2021)

Clon de clon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 780195



La imagen del medio, el negro se ve su espíritu delincuencial, se nota que esos dos juntos no pegan nada, es como una rotura sacra.

Que asco


----------



## Clon de clon (19 Sep 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> La imagen del medio, el negro se ve su espíritu delincuencial, se nota que esos dos juntos no pegan nada, es como una rotura sacra.
> 
> Que asco



Nunca saldrá judía con negro. Eso no mola.


----------



## ueee3 (19 Sep 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> no cuela, Nigro con un ordenador.
> 
> 
> No cuela



Menudo idiota.


----------



## sisar_vidal (19 Sep 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Menudo idiota.



Que si zampapollas que si


----------



## ueee3 (19 Sep 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Que si zampapollas que si



Zampapollaas es tu amigo de sauna, idiota. Abandona tu jerga cuando entres al foro, subnormal.


----------



## sisar_vidal (19 Sep 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Zampapollaas es tu amigo de sauna, idiota. Abandona tu jerga cuando entres al foro, subnormal.



Ha dolido eh?


----------



## Lester_33 (20 Sep 2021)

Siguiendo tu progre razonamiento, es seguro que tú eres FIRME PARTIDARIO de la introducción de especies invasoras en ecosistemas como el Parque Nacional de Doñana o el Delta del Ebro ¿A que sí?

Especies invasoras - Wiki

Es muy simpático observar como el cangrejo americano es perjudicial porque contribuye a la extinción de especies autóctonas y por tanto *acaba con la diversidad del ecosistema* mientras que introducir negros en Europa es superdiverso y multiculti.


----------



## perrosno (20 Sep 2021)

Lo de la publi es demencial, pero lo último que he visto ya me ha dejado WTF!!

La tenista Svitolina, Número 4 del ranking WTA, está con un nigga, era lo último que me faltaba por ver. Una ucraniana con un negro. Ay dio mio!!!! 

Foto


----------



## hortera (20 Sep 2021)

y nosotros lo tenemos aún peor, la mujer negra es todavía mas fea que el hombre negro


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Sep 2021)

perrosno dijo:


> La tenista Svitolina, Número 4 del ranking WTA, está con un nigga, era lo último que me faltaba por ver. Una ucraniana con un negro. Ay dio mio!!!!



¿Tienes celos?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Sep 2021)

hortera dijo:


> y nosotros lo tenemos aún peor, la mujer negra es todavía mas fea que el hombre negro



Pon una negra en tu vida.


----------



## Ibar (20 Sep 2021)

Para cuatro series que veo en todas sale eso...


----------



## hortera (20 Sep 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pon una negra en tu vida.



hay que tener en cuenta que como a las mujeres les da igual mestizar con cualquiera, todos los blancos tenemos un competidor en el negro y en el moro, y como los blancos no tocamos a una negra ni con un palo y las moras no están en el mercado, por feas y por su religión de mierda, al final el español toca a cada vez menos mujeres para follar y para tener familia, así es.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (20 Sep 2021)

Tae-suk dijo:


> Sé que no es fácil luchar contra el imperio del mal, pero lo que no podemos es quedarnos de brazos cruzados. Empieza por lo más fácil: NI UN EURO de tu dinero a aquellas empresas que hagan publicidad "racial", vendiéndonos el combo blanca-negro.
> 
> Pero así de claro: NI UN EURO en comprar ningún producto o servicio de estas empresas, salvo que sea absolutamente inevitable. Que nadie lo dude: si empiezan a notarlo en sus balances, cambiarán su publicidad.



Que va, si hace falta pasta los cabalistas abren las arcas y meten mano de lo que llevan recopilando siglos, pero está claro que el bombardeo constante no debe parar...
No hay más que fijarse en la mierda de peliculas que están sacando últimamente que son fracaso en taquilla pero que no paran...aquí sin revueltas de las gordas esto no para.


----------



## Topacio (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## Goyim desobediente (20 Sep 2021)

Segismunda dijo:


> Y qué coño tendrán que ver los judíos y su legítimo Estado de Israel.



Tienes un errorcillo gramatical... Espera que ya te lo corrijo:

Y qué coño tendrán que ver los judíos y su *ilegítimo* Estado de Israel.

Aaaahí. Mucho mejor.


----------



## Evolucionista (20 Sep 2021)

hortera dijo:


> hay que tener en cuenta que como a las mujeres les da igual mestizar con cualquiera, todos los blancos tenemos un competidor en el negro y en el moro, y como los blancos no tocamos a una negra ni con un palo y las moras no están en el mercado, por feas y por su religión de mierda, al final el español toca a cada vez menos mujeres para follar y para tener familia, así es.



Por eso también los políticos corruptos promocionan la homosexualidad en los países Blancos, para compensar la creciente pérdida de mujeres que nos estamos dejando robar por las razas moronegras-panchitoides en un intento por mantener el orden civil hasta el máximo que se pueda mientras nos invaden.


----------



## Evolucionista (20 Sep 2021)

Si los Blancos no existiéramos los Negros y los Marrones, quienes no han desarrollado una medicina avanzada como la nuestra, morirían en Europa por falta de vitamina D. A los niños Negroides y Marrónidos en Europa se les ponen inyecciones de vitamina D para evitar el raquitismo. También la mayoría o casi todos morirían de frío en invierno. Es decir, que los tenemos viviendo en Europa adoptados como mascotas peligrosas incapaces de sobrevivir en nuestro continente por sí mismos. No te engañes.


----------



## Marca Hispánica (20 Sep 2021)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Si los Blancos no existiéramos los Negros y los Marrones, quienes no han desarrollado una medicina avanzada como la nuestra, morirían en Europa por falta de vitamina D. A los niños Negroides y Marrónidos en Europa se les ponen inyecciones de vitamina D para evitar el raquitismo. También la mayoría o casi todos morirían de frío en invierno. Es decir, que los tenemos viviendo en Europa adoptados como mascotas peligrosas incapaces de sobrevivir en nuestro continente por sí mismos. No te engañes.



Las élites no son capaces de comprender, o parece que miran para otro lado, pero si la raza blanca se redujera hasta casi desaparecer, esto afectaría a todo el mundo. El progreso tecnológico, social y artístico sería inexistente. La sociedad involucionaría hacía tribus o sociedades caciquiles de escasa relevancia. De hecho, ya lo estamos empezando a ver. Un gran número de hombres blancos no pueden o no quieren casarse, tener hijos o trabajar en puestos relevantes. Su vida se reduce al ocio, vivir con lo mínimo y sexo casual, y toda la cadena del estado de bienestar se está derrumbando ante nuestros ojos, puesto que el principal contribuyente está en huelga.


----------



## Brighid (20 Sep 2021)

En mi opinión, la salvación de nuestra raza radica en mantener la unión y la Identidad. Deberíamos de estar unidos y no lo estamos, porque no hay comunicación ninguna en todos sus sentidos. Así nos va ... que dejamos a las mafias traficar al servicio de las élites globalistas, y ya no hablemos de la adolescencia y la juventud. Cuando existe la unión de un vecindario, existe lucha. Está más que comprobado. Luego, a nivel mundial, si queremos cambiar las cosas, lo principal sería progeter y defender las Identidades por unos objetivos en común, preservar la Raza y el Suelo de cada cual. Aunque, el Planeta ya está más que muerto ... Eso sí, antes me quedo con un guerrero Mohicano que con un blanquito sionista patriota de pacotilla que trabaja en la banca o contrata a inmigrantes  (es un decir) 

Salve Et Victoria!


----------



## tocafa (20 Sep 2021)

El nuevo anuncio de Mango que se ve una blanquita (piel muy blanca para que quede claro) comiéndose la boca con un unga unga.



Segundo 14-15.

Sinceramente nunca comprenderé la mezcla ni la multiculturalidad. Ambas cosas hacen desaparecer razas y culturas. Además siempre esta orientada a que el niga o moro se monte a una blanquita muy joven. No es una teoría conspiratoria, es que hay miles de ejemplos, en series, películas y anuncios. Porque además el cliente final no es casi nunca el niga, pero lo usan en anuncios como si fuera el cliente final.


----------



## hortera (20 Sep 2021)

perrosno dijo:


> Lo de la publi es demencial, pero lo último que he visto y me ha dejado WTF!!
> 
> La tenista Svitolina, Número 4 del ranking WTA, está con un nigga, era lo último que me faltaba por ver. Una ucraniana con un negro. Ay dio mio!!!!
> 
> Foto



y ukranianos con negra, cero, ese es el problema, las mujeres son totalmente opuestas a nosotros, lo van a llenar todo de mierda


----------



## perrosno (20 Sep 2021)

hortera dijo:


> y ukranianos con negra, cero, ese es el problema, las mujeres son totalmente opuestas a nosotros, lo van a llenar todo de mierda



Pero una tenista, no me jodas y encima que esta bien bonita, con el tio rastas que parece un mantero..... Ay dio mio!!!!


----------



## perrosno (20 Sep 2021)

Topacio dijo:


>



Mis dieses!!!


----------



## hortera (20 Sep 2021)

perrosno dijo:


> Pero una tenista, no me jodas y encima que esta bien bonita, con el tio rastas que parece un mantero..... Ay dio mio!!!!



es lo que está de moda, a las mujeres hay que educarlas, son idiotas


----------



## Evolucionista (21 Sep 2021)

*Si no eres disidencia controlada eres un progre de esos que se cree que la única diferencias raciales es "el color de la piel".*


----------



## Woden (21 Sep 2021)

Los happy merchants (como otros semitas, vid. árabes) son lo más racista que hay. Ellos no se mezclarán con nadie, pero sí nos venderán la burra a los goyim para mezclarnos con otras razas, para que nadie les discuta la supremacía.


----------



## Lester_33 (21 Sep 2021)

¿Pasando calamidades?
¿Viviendo en chozas de barro y paja?
¿Muriendo a los 35 de cualquier enfermedad?

Igual igual que los blancos.
Igual.


----------



## Lester_33 (21 Sep 2021)

Falso. Típica mentira progre.
Es Falso que la explotación de los recursos naturales de un territorio por parte de extranjeros cause ruina irreparable. Hispania fue expoliada a conciencia por los romanos (da una vuelta por Las Médulas o por Andalucía) y en el siglo 16 era un Imperio. Sí. Antes de descubrir América.

Y no. El hombre blanco se adaptaría a hábitats diferentes y los dominaría progresando. Tienes cientos de ejemplos.

Otra falsedad/manipulación.
El que otras razas sean "seres humanos" con igual dignidad NO IMPLICA igualdad en el resto de sus capacidades o características.


----------



## Lester_33 (21 Sep 2021)

Sabes perfectamente que eso no es así.
La raza blanca depende tanto de los hombres *como de las mujeres*.
Y si seguimos tal cual vamos, dentro de 50/100 años sencillamente los blancos serán el 3/5% de la población mundial y su raza se habrá disuelto casi en su totalidad *siguiendo el plan de la judiada*.
Los partidos que votará esa raza marrón o café con leche si quieres, serán los mismos que tú votas.
Y sencillamente TODO se irá a tomar por culo.
Así.
Probablemente se desaten guerras raciales y ese ínfimo porcentaje de blancos se refugien en algún lugar racialmente aislado.
Desde luego no va a ser todo "rosa y amor" como tú nos quieres hacer creer.
Los rojos os caracterizáis por vender mundos de amor y color rosa. Después resulta que el rosa era rojo sangre.
Mira a Francia o a Bélgica para ver si tengo o no razón. Allí van más ”avanzados" en el amor.
Os conocemos perfectamente.


----------



## Lester_33 (21 Sep 2021)

Sí. He leído sobre milenarismo, claro.
Una época magnífica en cuanto a sangre y fuego.
Toda la población durante varias generaciones viviendo en el horror de la guerra y la miseria.
En fin, sin importancia, supongo.
_*No hay que dramatizar...*_

Y respecto al resto, solo veo lo que ocurre a mi alrededor. Francia, Bélgica y Europa en general.
Simplemente. Observar.

¿Tú ves algo? ¿O te ciega tu ideología un poco?


----------



## frenlib (21 Sep 2021)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Si los Judíos se creen que haciéndonos tragar a la fuerza con Negros juntándolos con hembras Blancas nos vamos a volver más tolerantes y antirracistas lo que realmente consiguen es lo contrario. A las mayoría de las mujeres, traidoras por naturaleza, no les hace falta esa repugnante propaganda que atenta gravemente contra las leyes de la especiación. En este videoclip, en un entorno de decorado frío casi glacial de donde venimos los Blancos, ponen a la cantante Blanca con un Negro haciendo un baile simiesco con pelos quemados alrededor de ella y abrazándola con fuerza por detrás con la clara intención de destruir nuestra identidad de grupo racial. Continuamente hacen lo mismo en Netflix y cadenas de televisión y carteles "antirracistas". Fijaos que nunca mezclan a hembra Blanca con varón Amarillo. ¿Qué pensáis?



Sí, son asquerosos, lo hace a propósito para burlarse de la raza blanca, es que lo disfrutan los judíos.


----------



## frenlib (21 Sep 2021)

PELMA MÁSTER dijo:


> bram stoker, sin ir más lejos, transformó a un honorable y heroico Vlad Tepes en un monstruo chupasangre



Pero Stoker no era judío.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (21 Sep 2021)

Yo me fije en un detalle...cuando anuncian productos o servicios que suponen diversion/consumo (viajes, hoteles, moviles, amazon, netflix, comida a domicilio, tvs...) si salen.

No salen pasandolo jodido en un anuncio de medicamentos, angustiados contratando alarmas, o eslomandose en una fabrica (con bata de cientifico si  currito no)

Es como decirte en la puta cara que son los mimados del sistema


----------



## Lammero (22 Sep 2021)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Yo me fije en un detalle...cuando anuncian productos o servicios que suponen diversion/consumo (viajes, hoteles, moviles, amazon, netflix, comida a domicilio, tvs...) si salen.
> 
> No salen pasandolo jodido en un anuncio de medicamentos, angustiados contratando alarmas, o eslomandose en una fabrica (con bata de cientifico si  currito no)
> 
> Es como decirte en la puta cara que son los mimados del sistema




Hay stock fotos realistas de nigras pero hay que rebuscar mucho


----------



## Segismunda (22 Sep 2021)

Goyim desobediente dijo:


> Tienes un errorcillo gramatical... Espera que ya te lo corrijo:
> 
> Y qué coño tendrán que ver los judíos y su *ilegítimo* Estado de Israel.
> 
> Aaaahí. Mucho mejor.



Los marrónidos antisemitas me besáis el coño. Solo gente vulgar y seguramente de periferia puede ir con Palestina.


----------



## Kbkubito (22 Sep 2021)

Tzadik dijo:


> Los judios son nueatros hermanos, adoramos al mismo Dios.
> 
> Tu te refieres a la masoneria cabalista, los del cabal que proceden de Turquía y se hacen pasar por judios para confindiros



Los judios,los moros y los cristianos. 

No te olvides de los moros,son mucho mas «hermanos» que los judios. 
Temas de calendario.


----------



## Woden (23 Sep 2021)

Lo niego. Judios y moros como semitas que son adoraran el mismo falso dios. Pero los cristianos adoramos el mismo Dyeus Pater de nuestros ancestros indoeuropeos. El Dios cristiano tiene mas que ver con Jupiter o Wotan que con el semita Jehova y Cristo Rey es lo mismo que Apolo o Mitra.


----------



## Clon de clon (27 Sep 2021)

Otra más.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (27 Sep 2021)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Si los Judíos se creen que haciéndonos tragar a la fuerza con Negros juntándolos con hembras Blancas nos vamos a volver más tolerantes y antirracistas lo que realmente consiguen es lo contrario. A las mayoría de las mujeres, traidoras por naturaleza, no les hace falta esa repugnante propaganda que atenta gravemente contra las leyes de la especiación. En este videoclip, en un entorno de decorado frío casi glacial de donde venimos los Blancos, ponen a la cantante Blanca con un Negro haciendo un baile simiesco con pelos quemados alrededor de ella y abrazándola con fuerza por detrás con la clara intención de destruir nuestra identidad de grupo racial. Continuamente hacen lo mismo en Netflix y cadenas de televisión y carteles "antirracistas". Fijaos que nunca mezclan a hembra Blanca con varón Amarillo. ¿Qué pensáis?



Irónicamente, la cantante a la que imita ES FOLLACABRAS.



Uritorco dijo:


> Quien no se ha emocionado viendo la lacrimógena miniserie "antirracista" (es decir, antiblanca), Raíces, producida en 1972 por la cadena de televisión estadounidense ABC. Fue estrenada en España en 1979. Pues bien, estos son los caballeros responsables de modelar nuestras conciencias a los malvados blanquitos que merecen ser "reeducados":
> 
> La serie fue dirigida por Marvin J. Chomsky, John Erman, David Greene y Gilbert Moses. Fue producida por Stan Margulies y David L. Wolper fue su productor ejecutivo. La partitura fue compuesta por Gerald Fried. Todos del "pueblo elegido". Lo mismo que los jefes de la ABC, Fred Silverman y Barry Diller.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 658174



Es gracioso, porque los esclavistas a nivel mundial fueron principalmente los propios habichuelos.

Y por lo que dices en el primer post de todos, la gente que está en el poder en los países blancos son habichuelos, no blancos, ni cristianos. Es por eso que pueden cargarse nuestra civilización, porque ostentan el poder en la misma.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Sep 2021)

Mujer que se deje rozar por un marronoide mujer que hay que tratar CON TODO EL ASCO Y DESPRECIO DEL MUNDO.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
No hay nada más imbecil que un hombre feminist@.


----------



## perrosno (28 Sep 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Tienes celos?



¿De ella o de el? No ha especificado hustec


----------



## Clon de clon (30 Sep 2021)




----------



## Can Pistraus (30 Sep 2021)

Tuve una novia cuyo padre no hacía más que hablar de lo bien que le caían los negros (a otras etnias las odiaba) y de lo polludos que eran todos (mentira pero él estaba convencido). Siempre metía alguna cuña o alguna broma con los negros, que si su polla, etc...

Era la viva imagen del Paco español random. Y yo pensaba para mi, que un tipo supuestamente heterosexual, prototípicamente español, estuviera a todas horas haciendo las mismas coñas sobre los negros, denotaba que algo no andaba bien por su enferma mente. No me entra en la cabeza que un hombre de cualquier raza idealice a otra raza de hombres, sea esta la que sea. Ya no es betismo, es algo más allá.


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Oct 2021)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Si los Judíos se creen que haciéndonos tragar a la fuerza con Negros juntándolos con hembras Blancas nos vamos a volver más tolerantes y antirracistas lo que realmente consiguen es lo contrario. A las mayoría de las mujeres, traidoras por naturaleza, no les hace falta esa repugnante propaganda que atenta gravemente contra las leyes de la especiación. En este videoclip, en un entorno de decorado frío casi glacial de donde venimos los Blancos, ponen a la cantante Blanca con un Negro haciendo un baile simiesco con pelos quemados alrededor de ella y abrazándola con fuerza por detrás con la clara intención de destruir nuestra identidad de grupo racial. Continuamente hacen lo mismo en Netflix y cadenas de televisión y carteles "antirracistas". Fijaos que nunca mezclan a hembra Blanca con varón Amarillo. ¿Qué pensáis?



Por lo mal que baila y la poca gracia con la que lo hace se merece que se la folle el negro.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
No hay nada más imbecil que un hombre feminist@.


----------



## ESC (1 Oct 2021)




----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (4 Nov 2021)

*No comment.*


----------



## tocafa (4 Nov 2021)

Luego dicen que el plan Kalergi es una imaginación de la gente.
Quien no quiera verlo es que es ciego.
Otro más que me han enviado hoy:


----------



## Evolucionista (4 Nov 2021)

tocafa dijo:


> Luego dicen que el plan Kalergi es una imaginación de la gente.
> Quien no quiera verlo es que es ciego.
> Otro más que me han enviado hoy:
> Ver archivo adjunto 827370



Las mujeres Sapiens Blancas prestándose felices posando y refregándose con los Erectus Negroides africanos con 20% de genes de un primo hermano del Gorila sin apenas frente. Vergüenza y asco.


----------



## tocafa (4 Nov 2021)

Es que luego hablas con tías y a ninguna les gusta los nigas. Dicen que huelen mal entre otras cosas.
Si os fijáis sólo las niñatas que salen con moronegrada y gordas (rubias en la mayoría) salen con nigas. 
Tías como en la publicidad muy pocas.


----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (5 Nov 2021)




----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (5 Nov 2021)




----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (5 Nov 2021)

A mi me da mucho asco la pareja de lesbianas ella blanca relativamente femenina y negra machorra


----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## RayoSombrio (6 Nov 2021)

Anaximandro Jiñørdez dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 828855



Ascazo. La mujer que haya estado con un negro pierde mi respeto. Hace unos días, vino la veterinaria a mi casa porque tengo a la perra pachucha...pues veo que detrás de ella entra un mamadou y nos dice: es mi marido. Acojonante. Qué coño le verá una veterinaria a un tipo de estos que no sea lo obviamente sexual?


----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (6 Nov 2021)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Ascazo. La mujer que haya estado con un negro pierde mi respeto. Hace unos días, vino la veterinaria a mi casa porque tengo a la perra pachucha...pues veo que detrás de ella entra un mamadou y nos dice: es mi marido. Acojonante. Qué coño le verá una veterinaria a un tipo de estos que no sea lo obviamente sexual?



Npi. Ayer fui a pillar una colonia y la propaganda estaba ahí.


----------



## RayoSombrio (6 Nov 2021)

Anaximandro Jiñørdez dijo:


> Npi. Ayer fui a pillar una colonia y la propaganda estaba ahí.
> Ver archivo adjunto 829015



Es lo que llamo la africanización cultural en occidente. Blancos imitando a los negros en sus gestos y actitudes.


----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (6 Nov 2021)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Es lo que llamo la africanización cultural en occidente. Blancos imitando a los negros en sus gestos y actitudes.



En Asia lo intentan. Esta foto la hice en agosto de 2020 en Japón, en el aeropuerto de Narita. Pero no ponen mujer asiática con negro, ponen mujer blanca con negro otra vez más.


----------



## RayoSombrio (6 Nov 2021)

Anaximandro Jiñørdez dijo:


> En Asia lo intentan. Esta foto la hice en agosto de 2020 en Japón, en el aeropuerto de Narita. Pero no ponen mujer asiática con negro, ponen mujer blanca con negro otra vez más.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 829110



Es aún mas descacharrante que eso se vea por Japón. En China no recuerdo haber visto ninguna de estas mierdas, allí el gobierno controla mucho estas movidas.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Nov 2021)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Es aún mas descacharrante que eso se vea por Japón. En China no recuerdo haber visto ninguna de estas mierdas, allí el gobierno controla mucho estas movidas.



El mestizaje es solo para los blancos. Los chinos les importa un rábano a la judiada, que ya los controla plenamente con el comunismo.


----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (8 Nov 2021)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Es aún mas descacharrante que eso se vea por Japón. En China no recuerdo haber visto ninguna de estas mierdas, allí el gobierno controla mucho estas movidas.



En Japón se ve, pero no tanto por las empresas japonesas, sino por marcas de moda extranjera, que meten su propaganda de mierda hasta en la sopa.

Lo que sí que es normal que empresas japonesas utilicen modelos negros, blancos y tal. Lo de blanca con negro es marca de la casa de Occidente.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Nov 2021)

Anaximandro Jiñørdez dijo:


> En Japón se ve, pero no tanto por las empresas japonesas, sino por marcas de moda extranjera, que meten su propaganda de mierda hasta en la sopa.
> 
> Lo que sí que es normal que empresas japonesas utilicen modelos negros, blancos y tal. Lo de blanca con negro es marca de la casa de Occidente.



Vamos, que hacen las cosas de forma lógica y sin las gilipolleces NWO de occidente.


----------



## tocafa (9 Nov 2021)

Joder es que no se ve ni un puto anuncio de una negra con un tío blanco.

Todo son negros con blancas. Lo curioso es que la gente no se de cuenta.

Este hoy mismo de Moscot:



Es que es ya continuo.


----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (23 Nov 2021)




----------



## 917 (23 Nov 2021)

Estupideces muy típicas de este Foro conspiranoico...


----------



## Nothing (23 Nov 2021)

tocafa dijo:


> Fijaos en muchísimos anuncios (no sólo de EEUU) en los que siempre aparece un niga (generalmente mayor) con una mujer blanca muy joven (casi adolescente) rubia en la mayoría de las ocasiones y tez muy blanca.
> Es muy raro anuncios de mujeres nigas con hombres blancos y por supuesto nunca verás un anuncio de una niga (o un niga) con un judío o judía. Nunca.



Por curiosidad ... ¿ como se distingue a un judío de un no judío sin saber siquiera el apellido ? ¿ por el peinado ?


----------



## TravellerLatam (23 Nov 2021)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Blanco con asiática se ve poquísimas veces, precisamente porque es el tipo de mestizaje que ellos no buscan. Mezclar a blancos con negros nos degrada étnicamente, de ahí que sea lo que mayoritariamente muestran.



Te equivocas, esa es precisamente la mezcla más común en EEUU. Hombre Blanco - Mujer Asiática.


----------



## tocafa (23 Nov 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> Por curiosidad ... ¿ como se distingue a un judío de un no judío sin saber siquiera el apellido ? ¿ por el peinado ?



Por la nariz de mierda que tienen.


----------



## RayoSombrio (23 Nov 2021)

tocafa dijo:


> Por la nariz de mierda que tienen.



No es tan fácil...a muchos los tomarías por no juden fácilmente.


----------



## tocafa (23 Nov 2021)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> No es tan fácil...a muchos los tomarías por no juden fácilmente.



Pues habrá que ponerles un brazalete como quieren ponernos a los no vacunados, con la diferencia que a los no vacunados no nos quieren dejar ni comprar comida.


----------



## SrPurpuron (23 Nov 2021)

Yo ya pienso al revés y digo que ahora en todos los anuncios tienen que meter a una blanca.


----------



## angek (23 Nov 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Yo ya pienso al revés y digo que ahora en todos los anuncios tienen que meter a una blanca.



Lol. 

A pesar de todo lo que ponéis, siempre he pensado que esa evidente deriva de mestizaje blanca-negro, que en el porno se puede constatar, tiene mucho más que ver con la mercadotecnia y con hacer a un grupo de potenciales consumidores simpatizar con la marca o el producto, que con una nueva concienciación para la sociedad por su punto más disuadible o inducible. 

Pero muchas veces me cuesta mucho seguir creyéndomelo, habida cuenta de descalabros en taquilla como Black Panther o Captain Marvel. 

El tiempo lo dirá, pero, ojalá esté en lo cierto, espero que sea una moda más.


----------



## SrPurpuron (23 Nov 2021)

angek dijo:


> Lol.
> 
> A pesar de todo lo que ponéis, siempre he pensado que esa evidente deriva de mestizaje blanca-negro, que en el porno se puede constatar, tiene mucho más que ver con la mercadotecnia y con hacer a un grupo de potenciales consumidores simpatizar con la marca o el producto, que con una nueva concienciación para la sociedad por su punto más disuadible o inducible.
> 
> ...



A mi lo que me parece curioso es que pongan negros a anunciar cosas para que compren los blancos, sin embargo los blancos ya casi han pasado a la historia en la publicidad, es como si en sus mentes pretendiesen usar solamente negros para anunciar cualquier cosa y luego los esclavistas son los demás.

Otra cosa interesante de ver sería cuantos negros hay en puestos ejecutivos o creativos de publicidad. Es todo un chiste, es pretender negar que se es racista porque tienen una mejor imagen de los negros, según para qué, claro.


----------



## Woden (23 Nov 2021)

Es un puto genocidio silencioso. Sion es culpable.


----------



## Aurkitu (23 Nov 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> no veo yo que ni a los hombre nos gusten las negras, ni a las mujeres especialmente los negros (si bien alguna hay), parece más todo un montaje para que no haya estallidos sociales, o cosas por el estilo, para que vayamos aceptando las ordas de inmis, no sé



Puede ser una de las motivaciones, quién sabe. Es patente que hay que ser idiota para no observar el bombardeo propagandístico, en cualquier producto visual, desde un cuento a una serie, eso no lo dudo. Pero hombre, por lo menos en mi caso y comentando desde mi atril de hombre _castrado _o atado, la atracción, la búsqueda eterna de la belleza no la veo en el color o tono de la piel: Es la armonía del cuerpo, las proporciones, el rostro, la mirada, la expresión, la sonrisa. Lo que es cierto que esas personas, que nacen agraciadas físicamente -ya no añado _y mentalmente_-, da igual el fenotipo, son escasas en el día a día. La juventud engaña brevemente, pero el tiempo tiene la palabra final.


----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## RayoSombrio (28 Nov 2021)

Anaximandro Jiñørdez dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 852823



Sí...con los niños hacen igual. Cuanto mas pronto, mejor. Eso deben pensar.


----------



## Woden (28 Nov 2021)

Delenda est Hierosolyma.


----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (28 Nov 2021)

Es que siempre es la misma combinación. A ver si empiezan a sacar judías con negro, por favor.


----------



## Larsil (28 Nov 2021)

¿Y negra con blanco?


----------



## kabeljau (28 Nov 2021)

Si miráis el mapa del Mediterráneo y veis dónde está Libia, por ejemplo, o Argelia, pues os imagináis al Opem Arms lleno de nigas y en lugar de ir para la izquierda que vaya para la derecha y tiene a tiro de piedra a Israel. ¿Cómo es que el Opem Arms no suelta nigas en Israel?


----------



## kabeljau (28 Nov 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> Por curiosidad ... ¿ como se distingue a un judío de un no judío sin saber siquiera el apellido ? ¿ por el peinado ?


----------



## alas97 (28 Nov 2021)

Me descojono con el hilo porque tienen más razón que un santo.

En fin, dejo aquí un refrán vietnamita.

*«es mejor casarse con el perro del pueblo que con un hombre de fuera»* 

Ya saben lo que piensan está gente de la hibridación de razas, aunque sus mujeres están más salidas que...


----------



## frankie83 (28 Nov 2021)

kabeljau dijo:


> Si miráis el mapa del Mediterráneo y veis dónde está Libia, por ejemplo, o Argelia, pues os imagináis al Opem Arms lleno de nigas y en lugar de ir para la izquierda que vaya para la derecha y tiene a tiro de piedra a Israel. ¿Cómo es que el Opem Arms no suelta nigas en Israel?



Porque les disparan en la frente nada más acercarse


----------



## RayoSombrio (28 Nov 2021)

alas97 dijo:


> Me descojono con el hilo porque tienen más razón que un santo.
> 
> En fin, dejo aquí un refrán vietnamita.
> 
> ...



Muchas vietnamitas se casan con chinos para mejorar su nivel de vida. Estos se casan con ellas porque las chinas son unas arribistas de 20 pares.


----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (29 Nov 2021)




----------



## Don Luriio (29 Nov 2021)

Anaximandro Jiñørdez dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 853297
> Ver archivo adjunto 853298



Pon un negrito en tu vida, libérate del maltrato


----------



## asakopako (29 Nov 2021)

Yo creo que hasta los judiacos saben que si mezclas hembra blanca con marrónido ya no habrá más hembras blancas en las próximas generaciones.

Es como si metes una copa de rioja en un barril de mierda, seguirás teniendo un barril de mierda. Pero si metes una copa de mierda en un barril de rioja tendrás también un barril de mierda.


----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (1 Dic 2021)

Otra vez. ¡Qué casualidad! ¡Qué coincidencia!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Dic 2021)

Eso lo hacen para que las víctimas se sientan culpables y fuera de la normalidad


----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (1 Dic 2021)

Otra vez...


----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (4 Dic 2021)

La que se avecina.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Dic 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> Por curiosidad ... ¿ como se distingue a un judío de un no judío sin saber siquiera el apellido ? ¿ por el peinado ?



Es muy dificil. Por eso en la Alemania nazi les hicieron llevar la estrella, pensando que así la gente se daría cuenta del embuste


----------



## 917 (25 Dic 2021)

Estupidez.


----------



## 917 (25 Dic 2021)

Idioteces racistas y antisemitas, propias de años 30 del pasado siglo.
Pero con éxito aquí.


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Dic 2021)




----------



## Lammero (25 Dic 2021)

Es una forma muy sibilina de explotar la psicología irracional del jude vaginal.

Si sienten que sus papos se revalorizan, les parecerá que se están llevando esas prendas a descuento.






Ten Reasons Why Females Prefer Immigrant Males. Women and Miscegenation


Sheppard offers ten reasons for the female preference for immigrant males. Evolution theory and sex differences are quoted. Vicarious Generosity is one potential explanation.



heretical.com


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (31 Dic 2021)




----------



## mildiez (15 Ene 2022)

El "Amancio Ortega" de Uniqlo es un burakumin. Los burakumin son los descendientes de verdugos, enterradores, matarifes, etc. y otros trabajos desagradables que formaban la casta "intocable" de Japón. Aún hoy siguen siendo ciudadanos de segunda.









Burakumin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## mildiez (15 Ene 2022)

No le va mal, no. Es el más rico de Japón.


----------



## perrosno (9 Feb 2022)

Exactamente es lo que dice el OP, mirad los catalogos de Lidl o otras empresas, anuncios ya sean en tv o en calles, etc.
Van a saco los hijos de puta y como bien decís, pueden obtener el efecto contrario. Ojalá sea así.


----------



## Uritorco (27 Feb 2022)

Mires donde mires te encuentras desde hace décadas con este panorama desolador.


----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Feb 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Si los Judíos se creen que haciéndonos tragar a la fuerza con Negros juntándolos con hembras Blancas nos vamos a volver más tolerantes y antirracistas lo que realmente consiguen es lo contrario. A las mayoría de las mujeres, traidoras por naturaleza, no les hace falta esa repugnante propaganda que atenta gravemente contra las leyes de la especiación. En este videoclip, en un entorno de decorado frío casi glacial de donde venimos los Blancos, ponen a la cantante Blanca con un Negro haciendo un baile simiesco con pelos quemados alrededor de ella y abrazándola con fuerza por detrás con la clara intención de destruir nuestra identidad de grupo racial. Continuamente hacen lo mismo en Netflix y cadenas de televisión y carteles "antirracistas". Fijaos que nunca mezclan a hembra Blanca con varón Amarillo. ¿Qué pensáis?



Cabrón, me has jodido un temazo. Pero tienes toda la razón.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Murdoch1488 (1 Mar 2022)

Los navegadores mas famosos dirigidos por judios no 
para de introducir resultados en donde se ve a mujeres 
y hombres blancos practicar zoofilia con negros.
Te los muestra cuando buscas white man white woman, 
hombre blanco mujer blanca, white couple, pareja blanca 
o cualquier combinacion de esas.


----------



## Lego. (21 Mar 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Si los Judíos se creen que haciéndonos tragar a la fuerza con Negros juntándolos con hembras Blancas nos vamos a volver más tolerantes y antirracistas lo que realmente consiguen es lo contrario. A las mayoría de las mujeres, traidoras por naturaleza, no les hace falta esa repugnante propaganda que atenta gravemente contra las leyes de la especiación. En este videoclip, en un entorno de decorado frío casi glacial de donde venimos los Blancos, ponen a la cantante Blanca con un Negro haciendo un baile simiesco con pelos quemados alrededor de ella y abrazándola con fuerza por detrás con la clara intención de destruir nuestra identidad de grupo racial. Continuamente hacen lo mismo en Netflix y cadenas de televisión y carteles "antirracistas". Fijaos que nunca mezclan a hembra Blanca con varón Amarillo. ¿Qué pensáis?





Busca en google "mujer negra feliz". Luego busca "mujer asiática feliz"

Y luego busca "mujer blanca feliz" ya verás qué cara se te queda 



Es muy viejo pero aún funciona, lo probé hace un mes.


----------



## Evolucionista (25 Mar 2022)

Buscan normalizar entre las hembras Blancas que ligar con Negros es normal y aceptable socialmente, en pro de exterminar a los españoles y a la raza Blanca. La fiscalía del odio debería juzgar a todos los responsables de esta publicidad genocida. Pero ya sabemos que la fiscalía del odio ha sido creada para amordazar a los Blancos. Jamás esa fiscalía de mierda acusa de odio a lo Moros, a los Negros, a los Amerindios, pues se trata de una fiscalía llena de odio racista antiblancos.


----------



## невежда (19 Abr 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Blanco con asiática se ve poquísimas veces, precisamente porque es el tipo de mestizaje que ellos no buscan. Mezclar a blancos con negros nos degrada étnicamente, de ahí que sea lo que mayoritariamente muestran.



California está llena de blancos con asiáticas el mismo Zukerberg


----------



## RayoSombrio (19 Abr 2022)

невежда dijo:


> California está llena de blancos con asiáticas el mismo Zukerberg



Sí claro, luego ya cada cual hace lo que quiere. Pero el NWO prefiere que nos mezclemos con negros para bajar el IQ


----------



## Lammero (20 Abr 2022)

Es imposible
Aunque entres sin loggear y siendo super específico


----------



## RC1492 (5 May 2022)

El bombardeo antiblanco y follanegros es tan jodidamente descarado que ya canta a kilómetros, hasta gente abducida por la televiSIÓN es capaz de ver la propaganda vomitiva follanegrista.

Tengo una conocida que tiene ya dos larvas mestizas que por supuesto parió en España.

Esta puta traidora racial se fué a Marruecos a "encontrarse", de buena familia pero infectada de progresismo, al cabo de unos meses apareció preñada de un negro que había conocido en un pueblo perdido.
Dice muy orgullosa que su "negro" desciende de esclavos como si fuera algo meritorio, es acojonante el lavado de cerebro que tiene esta escoria humana.

Por las ciudades cada vez se ve más esta mezcla, antes era rarísimo verlo, en mi mismo barrio hay una cría rubia que ya tiene una larva negra, es repugnante la imagen.

El plan judaico de acabar con la raza blanca va viento en popa, con la masonería, la rojada y los progres como cómplices tienen el paso despejado, no pararan hasta acabar con todos nosotros.


----------



## pasemos y pasaremos (5 May 2022)

Pues yo creo que os rallais demasiado, esto puede ser hasta una buena noticia para los blancos.

Nuestra raza no va a desaparecer del todo, solo menguar en número, mujeres que sigan teniendo hijos (blancos) siempre va a haber.

Las que ahora están dejando de tener hijos, o teniéndolos con negro, no son más que la parte debil de nuestra raza, mujeres débiles de mente a las que ha sido muy fácil lavar el coco. Desapareciendo sus genes se fortalecerá nuestra raza. En unas décadas los blancos seremos más superiores que nunca.

Por eso tampoco debería importarnos que el aborto sea legal. ¿Quienes son las mujeres que abortan? ¿ Mujeres conservadoras con buena genética o basura feminista con 80 de IQ? Pues ya está.


----------



## Mdutch (5 May 2022)

Las Mujeres SI necesitan esa propaganda.
Los seres humanos somos grupales pero las mujeres lo son aun mas.
En cuanto haya una masa critica de mujeres que quiera polla morena practicamente todas querran polla morena, y pobre de la que no lo haga porque sera apartada del grupo.


----------



## Insurgent (5 May 2022)

Son gregarias y más estupidas que una bestia. Al menos los animales tienen instinto de conservación. Un poco de propaganda por aquí y por allá y estas putas nos convertirán en Somalia. 
Y que feos son los negros de la propaganda de las fuerzas del mal. Horribles los nigros.


----------



## Hubardo (5 May 2022)

невежда dijo:


> California está llena de blancos con asiáticas el mismo Zukerberg



Tengo un amigo que tiene 4 hijos con una china, ejecutiva de una empresa de teleco. Gana más que él y es un encanto y de muy buen carácter. El tío es más feo que un pie así que la verdad le tocó la lotería. Viven en Madrid.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (16 May 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Si los Judíos se creen que haciéndonos tragar a la fuerza con Negros juntándolos con hembras Blancas nos vamos a volver más tolerantes y antirracistas lo que realmente consiguen es lo contrario.



Estoy de acuerdo.
En Cataluña dicen "per Nadal, cada ovella al seu corral". Pero no solo por Navidad, cada día del año debería ser que cada oveja en su corral.


----------



## machotafea (1 Jun 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Los judios son nueatros hermanos, adoramos al mismo Dios.
> 
> Tu te refieres a la masoneria cabalista, los del cabal que proceden de Turquía y se hacen pasar por judios para confindiros



Tu eres tonto. Tu madre es puta.


----------



## machotafea (1 Jun 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> la propaganda en contra de los judíos en España es bestial desde hace muchos no se como seria en tiempos de franco porque nací en 1971 pero con Felipe González en la tele ya les ponía de malísimos y los palestinos de buenísimos.
> 
> esta claro que tienen un panorama muy difícil tener a un porcentaje muy alto de los palestinos que les quieren asesinar debe ser horrible ,eso no quiere decir que haya palestinos sufriendo injustamente ,pero si el estado isrraeli se achica los terroristas que hay bastantes se embalentonan.



Putos judíos.


----------



## machotafea (1 Jun 2022)

Bocs son todos judíos.


----------



## Evolucionista (6 Jun 2022)

Cada vez comprendo más a las antiguas civilizaciones y cada vez más a los musulmanes, reprimiendo a las mujeres y poniéndolas en segundo plano social, pues son de tendencia traidora y barriobajeras. Les importa un pepino su propia raza y su propia civilización. Se dejan preñar por subhumanos y criminales con gran facilidad. Solo piensan con el coño y se prostituyen de mil maneras diferentes descaradas o encubiertas. Pocas se salvan.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (10 Jun 2022)

PacienciaTieneUnLimite


La paciencia tiene un limite.




superocho.org


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (10 Jun 2022)

Pienso que necesitas catar una hembra, preferiblemente blanca, con urgencia


----------



## Evolucionista (21 Jun 2022)

*¿Pero a este tipo de mujeres no les da vergüenza ni pena parir un engendro híbrido primitivo de otra especie estúpida y agresiva de bajo cociente intelectual? A estas mujeres les importa un rábano podrido sus ancestros y su propia genética. Necesitan ser azotadas hasta sangrar, sin duda. Y expulsadas a África o Morolandia.*


----------



## TravellerLatam (21 Jun 2022)

Pues la tendencia de la parejas interraciales Blanco/Negro ha subido fuerte en las últimas décadas. Lo que si es destacable que el Varón Negro / Hembra blanca superaba 2,7 a 1 en 1980 al Varón Blanco /Hembra Negra y en 2010 1,8 a 1. Siguen siendo más propensos los Negros a buscar pareja de otra raza que las negras pero se reduce el Gap y desde luego esta combinación está mucho menos representada mediáticamente.


A todo esto la pareja interracial más común en EEUU es la de Varón Blanco con Mujer asiática. By Far!


----------



## Persea (21 Jun 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Si los Judíos se creen que haciéndonos tragar a la fuerza con Negros juntándolos con hembras Blancas nos vamos a volver más tolerantes y antirracistas lo que realmente consiguen es lo contrario. A las mayoría de las mujeres, traidoras por naturaleza, no les hace falta esa repugnante propaganda que atenta gravemente contra las leyes de la especiación. En este videoclip, en un entorno de decorado frío casi glacial de donde venimos los Blancos, ponen a la cantante Blanca con un Negro haciendo un baile simiesco con pelos quemados alrededor de ella y abrazándola con fuerza por detrás con la clara intención de destruir nuestra identidad de grupo racial. Continuamente hacen lo mismo en Netflix y cadenas de televisión y carteles "antirracistas". Fijaos que nunca mezclan a hembra Blanca con varón Amarillo. ¿Qué pensáis?



he visto casos bastante peores la verdad


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (22 Jun 2022)

Langlais dijo:


> El microquimerismo es ignorado por las masas.
> De ahí que a la mayoría nos dé asco una mujer que se haya acostado con muchos hombres.
> Y es una reacción irracional pero presente en nosotros por mucho que se quiera ocultar.




¿cuantos son "muchos" hombres? me temo que es un tema religioso cultural muy de aqui

porque la mayoria de polifolladas reconocidas y orgulosas de ello en mi entorno de 18/20 novietes desde los 15 o 16 años no bajan (hablamos de tias que estan alrededor de los 40), y no sumemos los polvos pasajeros de verano o noche de locura


----------



## Evolucionista (28 Jun 2022)

Los Judíos, con la ayuda de nuestros lameculos corruptos apátridas, buscan el exterminio de los Blancos. 

Todas las políticas sexuales antinatalidad de los Blancos van encaminadas hacia ello: promoción del aborto, promoción del mestizaje e hibridación con razas primitivas salvajes, promoción de la homosexualidad, adelanto de la sexualidad en los niños para orientarlas hacia la homosexualidad o la castración, promoción del feminismo para sacar a las mujeres del hogar para que no engendren hijos o destruyan la familia y criminalicen al hombre a cambio de premios económicos por parte del Estado, degeneración moral de la sociedad en todos los sentidos especialmene fomentando el odio a nuestra propia patria y a nuestra propia raza, odio hacia nuestras fronteras, fomento del buenismo autodestructivo que financia nuestra propia invasión de razas salvajes tercermundistas, etc.


----------



## harrysas (28 Jun 2022)

Eso es lo que hay, y tenemos que acostumbrarnos


----------



## tocafa (1 Jul 2022)

Pues a esas blanquitas que dejan preñadas y luego las abandonan ya se pueden dar por solteras toda la vida salvo algún retrasado que quiera mantener un niga o varios de otro.


----------



## machotafea (1 Jul 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> *¿Pero a este tipo de mujeres no les da vergüenza ni pena parir un engendro híbrido primitivo de otra especie estúpida y agresiva de bajo cociente intelectual? A estas mujeres les importa un rábano podrido sus ancestros y su propia genética. Necesitan ser azotadas hasta sangrar, sin duda. Y expulsadas a África o Morolandia.*



Subnormal. 

E hijo de puta.


----------



## Pacotuercas (1 Jul 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Si los Judíos se creen que haciéndonos tragar a la fuerza con Negros juntándolos con hembras Blancas nos vamos a volver más tolerantes y antirracistas lo que realmente consiguen es lo contrario. A las mayoría de las mujeres, traidoras por naturaleza, no les hace falta esa repugnante propaganda que atenta gravemente contra las leyes de la especiación. En este videoclip, en un entorno de decorado frío casi glacial de donde venimos los Blancos, ponen a la cantante Blanca con un Negro haciendo un baile simiesco con pelos quemados alrededor de ella y abrazándola con fuerza por detrás con la clara intención de destruir nuestra identidad de grupo racial. Continuamente hacen lo mismo en Netflix y cadenas de televisión y carteles "antirracistas". Fijaos que nunca mezclan a hembra Blanca con varón Amarillo. ¿Qué pensáis?



Pero ¿Tu de verdad crees que esto es para que nos volvamos mas tolerantes?

Esto tiene que ver con control de la sociedad a través de la mujer, porque saben perfectamente lo manipulables que son.
La idea es derrumbar la figura de familia y al hombre blanco occidental que es el pilar del desarrollo humano y tener el control social a través del 50% de la población (mujeres) y los eunucos (huelebragas).
Ellos saben que un negro les va a hacer un bombo y luego desaparecerá y ellas serán entonces totalmente dependientes de papa estado. Un hombre blanco no tendrá nada por lo que luchar. Todo esto no es mas que extender el modelo de china al resto del planeta. Y las mujeres son los mejores objetivos. Rompiendo su vida las haran aun mas vulnerables. Y saben que emparejarlas con negros aumenta considerablemente la posibilidad de que sean madres solteras dependientes y OBEDIENTES


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Jul 2022)

lo tipico


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (31 Jul 2022)

Bueno, lo que cito a continuación no va de mezclar negros con blancas, sino de que el negro es el bueno.
_La mano que mece la cuna_, la blanca rubia de ojos azules es la mala, el negro es el bueno.








La mano que mece la cuna - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Culozilla (11 Ago 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Si los Judíos se creen que haciéndonos tragar a la fuerza con Negros juntándolos con hembras Blancas nos vamos a volver más tolerantes y antirracistas lo que realmente consiguen es lo contrario. A las mayoría de las mujeres, traidoras por naturaleza, no les hace falta esa repugnante propaganda que atenta gravemente contra las leyes de la especiación. En este videoclip, en un entorno de decorado frío casi glacial de donde venimos los Blancos, ponen a la cantante Blanca con un Negro haciendo un baile simiesco con pelos quemados alrededor de ella y abrazándola con fuerza por detrás con la clara intención de destruir nuestra identidad de grupo racial. Continuamente hacen lo mismo en Netflix y cadenas de televisión y carteles "antirracistas". Fijaos que nunca mezclan a hembra Blanca con varón Amarillo. ¿Qué pensáis?



Pienso que a las mujeres no les hace falta mucha propaganda para irse con negros-moros. 

En eso son súuuuuuuuuuuper tolerantes (*) y no tiene problema con irse con esos despojos, del mismo modo que tampoco tienen problemas en inclinarse hacia la bisexualidad y en posicionarse a favor del lobby LGTBI+

Sí, la mujer es el recurso principal del NWO. Es gracias a ellas que triunfa todas estas mierdas.

Seguramente los perciben como buenos machos empotradores, porque es fácil ver a una blanca con un moro/negro pero nunca con un asiático, los cuales tienen la fama de tener el pene pequeño. Casualidad, no?


*(aunque no lo son tanto cuando las negras y las panchitas se llevan a los hombres blancos que les interesa).


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (11 Ago 2022)

luego las multiculturalizan y culpan al hombre blanco


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Ago 2022)

tocafa dijo:


> Fijaos en muchísimos anuncios (no sólo de EEUU) en los que siempre aparece un niga (generalmente mayor) con una mujer blanca muy joven (casi adolescente) rubia en la mayoría de las ocasiones y tez muy blanca.
> Es muy raro anuncios de mujeres nigas con hombres blancos y por supuesto nunca verás un anuncio de una niga (o un niga) con un judío o judía. Nunca.



VAya, no soy el único que ve lo mismo, es tremendo, para el anuncio que sea tiene que haber negro y blanca por cojones.


----------



## Tren (11 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> VAya, no soy el único que ve lo mismo, es tremendo, para el anuncio que sea tiene que haber negro y blanca por cojones.




Haced las siguientes búsquedaen google: 

Happy white woman

Happy black woman


Conspiranoicos y tal…


----------



## Abrojo (11 Ago 2022)

Yo viendo lo absolutamente selectivas y despreciativas que son con sus filtros tengo mis dudas de que por mucha propaganda de la mezcolanza les vaya a entrar por los ojos un negroide que no tenga donde caerse muerto. Mínimo tendrá que tener 1.80 de altura y en el caso de su raza, 20 cm de simpatía como poco: el estereotipo perjudica a los africanos que no den la talla

Que sí que puede que lo hagan por catar un moreno por aquello de la experiencia pero engendrarles larvas y formar familia yo creo que ni se les pasa por la cabeza. Son muy astutas para enganchar al proveedor adecuado


----------



## Abrojo (11 Ago 2022)

tocafa dijo:


> Fijaos en muchísimos anuncios (no sólo de EEUU) en los que siempre aparece un niga (generalmente mayor) con una mujer blanca muy joven (casi adolescente) rubia en la mayoría de las ocasiones y tez muy blanca.
> Es muy raro anuncios de mujeres nigas con hombres blancos y por supuesto nunca verás un anuncio de una niga (o un niga) con un judío o judía. Nunca.



Los judío/as apenas aparecen en publicidad, ni tampoco asiáticos o mestizos etc. Es todo blancos o negros

Solo recuerdo un anuncio de un coche donde era un blanco con novia negra, creo que la preña o le pide de casarse o algo así


----------



## Woden (11 Ago 2022)

Los judíos no se ven pero están ahí jodiendo a los goyim desde hace más de 2000 putos años.
Toda esta mierda del marxismo cultural y la basura woke apesta más a happy merchant que el Muro de las Lamentaciones.


----------



## nraheston (11 Ago 2022)

"Beurette a khel" moras francesas follanegros


Es el dolor de cabeza de los moromierda en occidente ... que su hija se rebele y se vuelva una vulgar choni follanegros, fenómeno que cada vez es más común en Francia . Idealización: Hijabi: Gracias a Dios conocí a un hombre fiel y atento con el que tuve una hermosa niña. Nigger: Los bebés de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## tocafa (11 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Los judío/as apenas aparecen en publicidad, ni tampoco asiáticos o mestizos etc. Es todo blancos o negros
> 
> Solo recuerdo un anuncio de un coche donde era un blanco con novia negra, creo que la preña o le pide de casarse o algo así



No creo que se casara porque el hijo no sería suyo sino de un niga que como no, la dejaría abandonada. Como siempre.


----------



## Militarícese (23 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Yo viendo lo absolutamente selectivas y despreciativas que son con sus filtros tengo mis dudas de que por mucha propaganda de la mezcolanza les vaya a entrar por los ojos un negroide que no tenga donde caerse muerto. Mínimo tendrá que tener 1.80 de altura y en el caso de su raza, 20 cm de simpatía como poco: el estereotipo perjudica a los africanos que no den la talla
> 
> Que sí que puede que lo hagan por catar un moreno por aquello de la experiencia pero engendrarles larvas y formar familia yo creo que ni se les pasa por la cabeza. Son muy astutas para enganchar al proveedor adecuado



Yo a las únicas blancas que veo con larva mulata es o bien feas o hipergordas


----------



## Luxfero (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Segismunda (1 Sep 2022)

Sentir el África está más arraigado de lo que pensáis, muchas veces no tiene un componente cultural. Hay gente que quiere o fantasea con Sentir el África pero no está dispuesta a llenar de negratas su barrio. La virtud se encuentra precisamente en el término negro.


----------



## naburiano (1 Sep 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Los judios son nueatros hermanos, adoramos al mismo Dios.
> 
> Tu te refieres a la masoneria cabalista, los del cabal que proceden de Turquía y se hacen pasar por judios para confindiros



los sabateanos no son los únicos cabalistas, la cábala es mucho más antigua que Sabbethai tzui.


----------



## Boston molestor (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## tocafa (25 Sep 2022)

Ni una negra con un blanco. Increíble.
Esto no puede ser casualidad ni modas.


----------



## NCB (25 Sep 2022)

tocafa dijo:


> Ni una negra con un blanco. Increíble.
> Esto no puede ser casualidad ni modas.



This. No verás NI UN SÓLO ANUNCIO donde salga un blanco liado con una negra.

ES PROPAGANDA PARA COMERLE EL TARRO A LAS MUJERES OCCIDENTALES.

Gregarias y generalmente estúpidas, se han tragado el NOM enterito.


----------



## Newtons Cradle (25 Sep 2022)

No busqueis otro culpable,la mujer occidental con sus ductiles cerebritos y su nula capacidad para salirse de la corriente de pensamiento dominante nos han llevado donde estamos,o creeis que miles de años de subordinacion eran por machismo y no por pragmatismo?


----------



## Woden (26 Sep 2022)

En mal hora se hizo caso a las sufragistas.


----------



## tocafa (26 Sep 2022)

NCB dijo:


> This. No verás NI UN SÓLO ANUNCIO donde salga un blanco liado con una negra.
> 
> ES PROPAGANDA PARA COMERLE EL TARRO A LAS MUJERES OCCIDENTALES.
> 
> Gregarias y generalmente estúpidas, se han tragado el NOM enterito.



Es que esa es la clave.
Si fuera un buenismo para integración habría anuncios de mujeres negras con hombres blancos, pero no hay ni una mujer negra con hombre blanco.
Todo son nigas (treintañeros y en algunos casos cuarentañeros) con mujeres blancas, cuanto más jóvenes (muchas parecen incluso menores de edad, cuanto más joven más fértil) y blancas mejor.


----------



## Boston molestor (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## Boston molestor (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Oct 2022)

Es de ahora y tal






NEGRO CON BLANCA es de ahora dicen en el foro. Pelicula de 1941 que ya avisa de esto. Y de postre una sorpresa final


Muchos en el foro decís que los nazis no sabían ni imaginaban nada de esto. Pues aquí una escena de una película de 1941, producción del Tercer Reich, en plena Segunda Guerra Mundial, que trata esto. Pongo el contexto del argumento para que se entienda: La película se denomina "Por encima de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Boston molestor (9 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es de ahora y tal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me consta que ya hicieron cositas como _Adivina quién viene a cenar _ y esas cosas.

El rollo es que no me voy a cansar, salvo baneo, de seguir poniendo fotos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Oct 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Me consta que ya hicieron cositas como _Adivina quién viene a cenar _ y esas cosas.
> 
> El rollo es que no me voy a cansar, salvo baneo, de seguir poniendo fotos.



Has visro el video?


----------



## Boston molestor (9 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Has visro el video?



Me acabo de hacer un fast forward rápido. Demasiado ocupado remando todos los días. 

He visto a un blanco pintado de negro bailando con una blanca; no sé si me equivoco, pero si va al grano pues me ahorra tiempo.


----------



## Boston molestor (9 Oct 2022)

Encore une fois.


----------



## FeiJiao (9 Oct 2022)

917 dijo:


> Idioteces racistas y antisemitas, propias de años 30 del pasado siglo.
> Pero con éxito aquí.



Desarrolla el porque.


----------



## Boston molestor (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## tocafa (12 Oct 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1223887



Como difuminen el fondo el niga desaparece. jajaja.


----------



## Boston molestor (12 Oct 2022)

tocafa dijo:


> Como difuminen el fondo el niga desaparece. jajaja.



Es que es un bombardeo mediático constante. Eso es lo que me toca los cojones que no saldrán judías con negro o _muesli_.


----------



## Boston molestor (21 Oct 2022)




----------



## noticiesiprofecies (23 Oct 2022)

Aquí ni la raza blanca ya, todos alóctonos no blancos,


----------



## Woden (24 Oct 2022)

Estoy ya hasta los cojones de esta mierda. Pretenden hacernos comulgar con ruedas de molino en todos los lados. Y luego dicen que lo del plan Kalergi es una frikada conspiranoica. Qué hijos de Satán.


----------



## Sardónica (24 Oct 2022)

Publicidad siempre es blanca con negro.

Y negra con blanca. En pareja o en grupo desenfadado de tías.
A las negras las quieren bollerízar para que dejen libre al macho negro.


----------



## Rocker (24 Oct 2022)

Son feas la mayoría de las que ligan con negros, si son guapas es porque el negro tiene status social y pasta, como por ejemplo Cheryl la cantante inglesa, su primer marido futbolista negro, o la otra inglesa la adicta a las operaciones de estética que cada vez se parece más a un monstruo Katie Price. 

Esta última tuvo a su hijo mayor con un futbolista negro que no quiso saber nada del crío cuando nació y vio que tenía un problema de desarrollo mental. El resto de sus hijos salieron sanos, pero vamos qué necesidad tenía de liarse con un negro habiendo millones de británicos blancos disponibles. Las hay que son gilipollas directamente.


----------



## Rocker (24 Oct 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Publicidad siempre es blanca con negro.
> 
> Y negra con blanca. En pareja o en grupo desenfadado de tías.
> *A las negras las quieren bollerízar para que dejen libre al macho negro.*



Eso lo he visto ya en varias películas, cuanto menos curioso. Pretenden meter mezclas con calzador en las mentes de la gente. 
Lo último va a ser meter con calzador a los trans haciendo pareja de heteros, porque claro en sus cabezas no les cabe que el 99% de heteros son heteros y no están interesados en una mujer trans con tetas y polla, o un hombre trans sin polla. Se limita esta gente las oportunidades de encontrar pareja porque no aceptan su cuerpo de nacimiento y se someten a hormonación y operaciones, no hay manera de hacerles entrar en la cabeza que su problema es mental no físico.

La gracia es que seguro que si les dices, es que soy hetero sólo me gustan las mujeres, y ellas te dicen lo que tengo ahí abajo no te debería importar, soy mujer igual aunque nací con otros órganos sexuales, tanto les vale decírselo a los hombres hetero o a las lesbianas para convencerlas de estar con ellas, pero sin embargo si les respondes que podrían emparejarse con otras personas trans seguro que cortocircuitan y no son capaces de decir qué es lo que no les gusta y les provoca tanto rechazo de otras personas trans para emparejarse entre ellas.


----------



## Boston molestor (20 Dic 2022)

*Recién sacado del horno.*


----------



## ShellShock (20 Dic 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> *Recién sacado del horno.*



Qué cursilería de anuncios y qué ascazo, joder.

Pero las hembras, con su limitadísimo intelecto, se creen que la vida real es como los anuncios y las películas. Luego vienen la frustración, los fracasos y las pastillas para la cabeza. O las palizas del "maravilloso" negro y criar al hijo oscurito en soledad.


----------



## Evolucionista (21 Dic 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> *Recién sacado del horno.*



Casi todas las hembras blancoides se prestan para anunciarse con Negros y mulatos refregándose con ellos ante las cámaras a cambio de una miseria de dinero. O fornican con ellos directamente. Las mujeres demuestran así que carecen de consciencia racial y de racialismo patrótico ya que siempre fueron botín de guerra de grandes manadas de machos dominantes de cualquier raza. De hecho, se les caen las bragas al suelo en cuanto ven saltarse nuestras vallas a los invasores africanos que, debido a que los Blancos autóctonos no les hemos volado la cabeza a balazos y les hemos dejado invadirnos, inconscientemente los cerebros de nuestras féminas se preparan para ser apresadas por estos nuevos invasores "más fuertes" o "´mas inteligentes". Por eso las mujeres carecen de sentimiento racial o patriótico alguno. Solo se salvan un pequeño porcentaje de mujeres generalmente educadas en el racialismo o patriotismo por familiares militares o policiales.


----------



## qbit (21 Dic 2022)

PELMA MÁSTER dijo:


> bram stoker, sin ir más lejos, transformó a un honorable y heroico Vlad Tepes en un monstruo chupasangre



Y al vampiro asociado con la noche y el mal le blanquearon convirtiéndole en Batman, asociado con la noche pero con el bien.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (21 Dic 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Sí, exactamente lo que decís. Es algo que he venido observando de un tiempo a esta parte. La inmensa mayoría de anuncios protagonizados por negros también. Van con todo. Yo creo que el combo mujer blanca- hombre nigga es el que predomina precisamente por la facilidad con la que engañan a las mujeres para que mesticen con ellos.



No te engañes, ellas son más putas que las gallinas y babean ante la idea de bailar la bamboula con el mandingo de turno. Las generaciones más jóvenes con tanto porno interracial y tanta película, serie y educación a favor del mestizaje, etc han acabado por fijarse en los negritos con pinta de raperos de suburbio, fumetas, malahostieros y con trancas del tamaño de antebrazos fibrados (otro gran mito, hay blancos con la churra más grande que muchos niggers randoms).


----------



## Godofredo1099 (21 Dic 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Casi todas las hembras blancoides se prestan para anunciarse con Negros y mulatos refregándose con ellos ante las cámaras a cambio de una miseria de dinero. O fornican con ellos directamente. Las mujeres demuestran así que carecen de consciencia racial y de racialismo patrótico ya que siempre fueron botín de guerra de grandes manadas de machos dominantes de cualquier raza. De hecho, se les caen las bragas al suelo en cuanto ven saltarse nuestras vallas a los invasores africanos que, debido a que los Blancos autóctonos no les hemos volado la cabeza a balazos y les hemos dejado invadirnos, inconscientemente los cerebros de nuestras féminas se preparan para ser apresadas por estos nuevos invasores "más fuertes" o "´mas inteligentes". Por eso las mujeres carecen de sentimiento racial o patriótico alguno. Solo se salvan un pequeño porcentaje de mujeres generalmente educadas en el racialismo o patriotismo por familiares militares o policiales.



Y los españoles que se acuestan con panchitas?
Ellos abrieron la veda, ahora no nos quejemos.


----------



## Evolucionista (21 Dic 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Y los españoles que se acuestan con panchitas?
> Ellos abrieron la veda, ahora no nos quejemos.



La obligación de una raza superior es inseminar a las hembras de las razas más rezagadas en la evolución protegiendo a sus propias féminas, pero mejorando la genética de las inseminadas. Pero esas "panchitas" no deberían quedarse a vivir en suelo de los Blancos, de lo contrario el mestizaje y degradación genética de la raza superior se producirá.

Lo que es antievolutivo es que a los varones de la especie Erectus negroide les dejemos preñar a las hembras Sapiens blancoides e incluso estemos importando Negros para tal fin aberrante y destructivo.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (21 Dic 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> No te engañes, ellas son más putas que las gallinas y babean ante la idea de bailar la bamboula con el mandingo de turno. Las generaciones más jóvenes con tanto porno interracial y tanta película, serie y educación a favor del mestizaje, etc han acabado por fijarse en los negritos con pinta de raperos de suburbio, fumetas, malahostieros y con trancas del tamaño de antebrazos fibrados (otro gran mito, hay blancos con la churra más grande que muchos niggers randoms).



En mi barrio había dos simios que iban fardando de que tenían el rabo enorme y que los blanquitos son todos unos pichulines, pues consiguieron engañar a más de una blanquita idiota. Luego todas se quejaban de que no la tenían grande los simios y encima les dió asco acostarse con ellos y luego las consecuencias posteriores: ningún blanco quiere una blanca zoofílica.


----------



## APACOLIPSIS_NOW (21 Dic 2022)

lo que pienso es ilegal decirlo ...


----------



## RayoSombrio (21 Dic 2022)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> En mi barrio había dos simios que iban fardando de que tenían el rabo enorme y que los blanquitos son todos unos pichulines, pues consiguieron engañar a más de una blanquita idiota. Luego todas se quejaban de que no la tenían grande los simios y encima les dió asco acostarse con ellos y luego las consecuencias posteriores: ningún blanco quiere una blanca zoofílica.



Es verdad, una blanca que se acuesta con moronegros siempre queda marcada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (21 Dic 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Es verdad, una blanca que se acuesta con moronegros siempre queda marcada.



Casi peor los moros, los negros hay de todo pero todos los moros les dan por detrás, repito que TODOS LES ROMPEN
EL CULO y después se les van cayendo los garbanzos .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (21 Dic 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Es verdad, una blanca que se acuesta con moronegros siempre queda marcada.



Marcada y descartada para cualquier blanco decente que se aprecie así mismo.


----------



## Señormerigueder (23 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Qué cursilería de anuncios y qué ascazo, joder.
> 
> Pero las hembras, con su limitadísimo intelecto, se creen que la vida real es como los anuncios y las películas. Luego vienen la frustración, los fracasos y las pastillas para la cabeza. O las palizas del "maravilloso" negro y criar al hijo oscurito en soledad.



¿De qué forma pasan las consignas a las empresas, para que absolutamente todas metan el negro en la publicidad, dándose el lote con una chica blanca, o como padre protector, o policía, político o como investigador...? Roles que en la realidad no tiene, al menos en Europa.
Esto se está convirtiendo en algo absurdo y racista. Denigra al hombre blanco, y convierte en estúpida a la mujer blanca (previamente manipulada con empoderamientos maniqueos y absurdos y odio hacia los hombres blancos, claro)


----------



## ShellShock (24 Dic 2022)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> ¿De qué forma pasan las consignas a las empresas, para que absolutamente todas metan el negro en la publicidad, dándose el lote con una chica blanca, o como padre protector, o policía, político o como investigador...? Roles que en la realidad no tiene, al menos en Europa.
> Esto se está convirtiendo en algo absurdo y racista. Denigra al hombre blanco, y convierte en estúpida a la mujer blanca (previamente manipulada con empoderamientos maniqueos y absurdos y odio hacia los hombres blancos, claro)



No sé si pasan consignas a las empresas, o más bien hacen que en las empresas acabe tomando ese tipo de decisiones gente que tiene la cabeza amueblada como a ellos les interesa. Hay muchísimas mujeres que se creen estas mierdas y perfectamente podría estar una de ellas detrás de un anuncio así.

Mísmamente una compañera de un trabajo anterior, una vez comentó que ella y sus amigas sólo follaban con negros. Yo tenía poco trato con esa chusma en el trabajo, y nulo fuera de él, pero en principio no tengo motivos para creer que estuviese mintiendo. Imagina una así dirigiendo un departamento de publicidad o RRHH.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (24 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> No sé si pasan consignas a las empresas, o más bien hacen que en las empresas acabe tomando ese tipo de decisiones gente que tiene la cabeza amueblada como a ellos les interesa. Hay muchísimas mujeres que se creen estas mierdas y perfectamente podría estar una de ellas detrás de un anuncio así.
> 
> Mísmamente* una compañera de un trabajo anterior, una vez comentó que ella y sus amigas sólo follaban con negros*. Yo tenía poco trato con esa chusma en el trabajo, y nulo fuera de él, pero en principio no tengo motivos para creer que estuviese mintiendo. Imagina una así dirigiendo un departamento de publicidad o RRHH.



Que asco de zorras depravadas y zoofílicas, siguiendo modas contra-natura porque se lo dice la puta tele, si es que no se las puede sacar de la puta cocina joder.


----------

